# How old is too old to have first foal?



## Fools Motto (10 June 2013)

And what are the increased risks to the older maiden mare?

Said mare is 19, (either she is 19 now, or will be 19 next year at foaling) and due to be retired from ridden work due to arthritic knee, but she is very fit and healthy otherwise. Owner doesn't want to just 'paddock bound her' for the next XX years.

Should add that this is NOT my mare, and if it were I wouldn't. I just have to pick up the pieces (if it doesn't go to plan) or look after them if it does!!


----------



## SaharaS (10 June 2013)

Fools Motto said:



			And what are the increased risks to the older maiden mare?

Said mare is 19, (either she is 19 now, or will be 19 next year at foaling) and due to be retired from ridden work due to arthritic knee, but she is very fit and healthy otherwise. Owner doesn't want to just 'paddock bound her' for the next XX years.

Should add that this is NOT my mare, and if it were I wouldn't. I just have to pick up the pieces (if it doesn't go to plan) or look after them if it does!!
		
Click to expand...

I was always told same risks as for younger, but 99% more likely -if they take and keep in foal...plus enhanced colic risk throughout &  around birth and birth complications & more chance of losing mare. BUT if vet sees her & thinks she is physically up to it, plus the extra weight won't put too much strain on her arthritis, then owner probably isn't gong to worry if its you who is doing everything else...I'm sure others will differ in opinion, but it all makes sense tho totally depends on the mare..hopefully the arthritis is not too advanced /troublesome if they do get stubborn..however there is always the chance she won't take ...


----------



## firstfoal (14 June 2013)

Just thought i'd reply to give you a little reassurance!

I bred from my 17yo maiden mare last year (retired due to arthritis) and this year, at the age of 18 she has popped out a beautiful filly! She conceived first time, carried with no complications (I hacked her lightly till February) and then foaled naturally with no assistance in ten minutes! Foal and mum both healthy and happy!!

It took me ages to decide whether to bred or not from her, but decided that the possible advantage of a healthy happy foal from my wonderful mare far outweighed the risk of losing her when essentially she is at the end of her working life anyway. Please don't take this wrong...all of my horses are retired with me, and live out their days in comfort and 5* facilities getting every little benefit to ease their old age, and losing one is something I find devastating. But I decided that she has possibly 15 years ahead of her as my pet, so if she could have another use to keep her occupied, it would be better for her, and as she was such a perfect horse for me...better for me if the foal takes after its mum!!

I did a lot of research, and spoke at length to my vet when making the decision. He advised me that any pregnancy carries inherent risks, but as long as the mare is healthy, there is no greater risk to an older mare than a younger. The risk is more that she wont conceive. I decided to get her a full health MOT including an internal scan to check for fluid in the womb and if all ok I would go for it...any problems i'd pull the plug!! Let her body make the decision if she would have a foal or not!!

I also chose to give my mare the herpes vaccinations to prevent miscarriage, and would recommend these for an older mare.

Hope this helps!!


----------



## firstfoal (14 June 2013)

http://www.horseandhound.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=524646

These are the replies I got when asking the same question to this forum regarding my mare last year!!!


----------

